# Bamboo Silk??



## Meganmischke (Aug 26, 2014)

I just received a free sample of bamboo silk from a soaping supplier. I use Tussah silk in all my batches and just love it. Does anyone have any experience with bamboo silk? I am assuming it is a vegan alternative and would be used in the same way. Any tips for using it? TIA


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 26, 2014)

What is bamboo silk? I know there is a bamboo powder that is called Bamboo Silk Powder but has no real relation to silk as far as I know. I really like the feel Kaolin gives to soap, it is such a nice soft fluffy clay. Maybe you could use kaolin in your vegan version. As far as I know it is the inner portion of the bamboo that is ground up. Bamboo has no silk like a corn cob would. Maybe I need to figure out how to make the powder since I have tons of bamboo on my back bank


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 26, 2014)

It looks just like tussah silk and it is manufactured.  I know there is at least one person on YouTube that regularly uses it. I am trying it now. I too put clay in almost all my batches. Personally I don't care if it is vegan or not I prefer animal fat to palm and expensive butters.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 26, 2014)

This site explains what it is. In the process of making the silk lye is used to break down the bamboo. 
http://slowyarn.com/rayon-ingeo-soy-silk-bamboo-and-more

It definitely isn't dissolving like tussah silk. It looks like some has dissolved but it will need to be strained. I don't usually strain the tussah so unless this stuff is miraculous I doubt I will use it often.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 26, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> This site explains what it is. In the process of making the silk lye is used to break down the bamboo.
> http://slowyarn.com/rayon-ingeo-soy-silk-bamboo-and-more
> 
> It definitely isn't dissolving like tussah silk. It looks like some has dissolved but it will need to be strained. I don't usually strain the tussah so unless this stuff is miraculous I doubt I will use it often.


This is actually what I thought it would be and I cannot see it dissolving like actual silk. Tussah silk or even mulberry silk cocoons are the natural silk before being spun. The pulp of bamboo is very dense and fibrous


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 27, 2014)

You guys know what you are talking about, and your conversation is not inherently or purposefully misleading. However I see an opportunity to clarify for other readers -- especially those wanting to provide vegan products -- what true silk is.  I hope you don't mind the interruption.  

Silk is a natural protein fiber produced by some invertebrate animals.  For example, moths produce silk cocoons and spiders produce silk webs.  At a certain level, I think most people know that.  But it gets confusing when used  in context with plants like corn, mulberry, and bamboo.  While corn silk, mulberry silk, and bamboo silk are all valid terms and real things, they have some distinct differences.

Corn silk isn't true silk, it's a natural plant fiber.  As far as I know it is not used in soaping but I could be wrong (if it can be done, it probably will).  Bamboo silk, as clearly stated by Megan and Carolyn, is a man-made fiber originating from bamboo. 

Mulberry silk is real silk made by the mulberry silkworm (which I presume feeds on mulberries).  And tussah silk, which I had never heard of until soaping, is also made by a silkworm.  These silkworms are "farmed," for their cocoons, and usually they are killed when the cocoons are harvested.  If left alone, the silkworms would have developed into moths.  The moths are not allowed to leave the cocoons because that would cut the fibers and compromise the strength of the silk.

I have no problem with commercial silk production or silkworm farming.  I am not trying to alarm anyone or nudge anyone to examine their environmental ethic.  I am not vegan, nor do I consider myself inhumane toward animals in any way (to the contrary, animals are my life-long passion -- I am a biologist).  I simply share this information because I have never seen silk discussed in depth on this forum in relation to vegan products, which _are _important to many soapers.  Actually, my hat is off to Megan for acknowledging right from the beginning that bamboo silk was likely a vegan alternative to tussah silk.  

That is all - thank you!


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for adding you thoughts. ☺ I did end you trying it and I don't think much dissolved.  I will try to remember to update if it added anything to the soap. If anyone knows of any other ways to use it besides soap and spinning, please let me know.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep Mulberry Silk Worms feed on Mulberry trees. I have never used tussah, I use Mulberry Silk Cocoons and raised them at one time when I was raising Chameleons


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 28, 2014)

Cool!  How did that work, exactly, growing them one at a time?  Did you buy the larva (or eggs) one at a time, or did you keep several and do something that forced them to pupate at specific times?  You didn't keep moths to make the eggs did you?  I'm intrigued!


----------



## Crombie (Aug 28, 2014)

*Bamboo Silk*

I use bamboo silk in every bar of soap I make.  I love the results.  It does not take much - just a few small snips with your scissors - about what would cover your small fingernail.  I recommend putting in the water and stirring for a minute before adding your lye; however, I use a pre-mixed lye solution and add to that and it does just fine.  It does not need to be strained - mixes well - but I always strain my lye solution anyway in case something did not get dissolved.   You can see on my website how bamboo silk can be a good marketing tool.

www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com



Meganmischke said:


> I just received a free sample of bamboo silk from a soaping supplier. I use Tussah silk in all my batches and just love it. Does anyone have any experience with bamboo silk? I am assuming it is a vegan alternative and would be used in the same way. Any tips for using it? TIA


----------



## neeners (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting CaraBou! Thanks for sharing

As for corn silk in soap, I've seen Soaping101 add it to one of their soaps. I think it was some fall soap... I may have to give it a try since it's corn season...


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 29, 2014)

Crombie said:


> You can see on my website how bamboo silk can be a good marketing tool.
> 
> www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com



Your website is lovely. Great soaps!  The tribute to your mom is very nice, especially since she's still alive.    

So what do you think bamboo brings to the soap qualities?



neeners said:


> As for corn silk in soap, I've seen Soaping101 add it to one of their soaps. I think it was some fall soap... I may have to give it a try since it's corn season...



Ha! I knew I shouldn't say too boldly that no one soaps with corn silk!  Let us know how it goes, neeners!


----------



## Crombie (Aug 29, 2014)

*CaraBou - THANK YOU!   Bamboo Silk*

Such kind words and thank you for looking at my website.  I will be so glad to retire next year and be able to give more time to my business.

I think the bamboo silk gives just a little "slip" to the soap.  I also think it helps a little with fluidity, but that could be just a perception.



CaraBou said:


> Your website is lovely. Great soaps! The tribute to your mom is very nice, especially since she's still alive.
> 
> So what do you think bamboo brings to the soap qualities?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Cool! How did that work, exactly, growing them one at a time? Did you buy the larva (or eggs) one at a time, or did you keep several and do something that forced them to pupate at specific times? You didn't keep moths to make the eggs did you? I'm intrigued!


I used to buy the eggs around 500 at a time. Yep, I did keep moths at times so I could get more eggs without buying. When lazy or out I would buy tiny larvas. They are quite fun to raise and you actually hear them crunching the food. Mulberry leaves when I could get them or the prepared chow for them. My Chams loved them


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh luckie you -- retirement!  It can't come soon enough, huh!  I still have 9 to go. :sad:

I know what you mean by slickness, but not sure on fluidity.  Do you mean fluidity while it is still in batter form?


----------



## DiddlyO (Aug 29, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I used to buy the eggs around 500 at a time. Yep, I did keep moths at times so I could get more eggs without buying. When lazy or out I would buy tiny larvas. They are quite fun to raise and you actually hear them crunching the food. Mulberry leaves when I could get them or the prepared chow for them. My Chams loved them



Oh I want to try this too! I have a mulberry tree - can they just live on that or do I need some kind of 'housing' for them?


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 29, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I used to buy the eggs around 500 at a time.



Oh that makes so much more sense!  I misread your original post to say you raised them *one at a time*  instead of *at one time*. That's why I asked the silly question about whether you bought them one at a time.    I knew something was funky but I was tired and then went to bed!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2014)

DiddlyO said:


> Oh I want to try this too! I have a mulberry tree - can they just live on that or do I need some kind of 'housing' for them?


For the amount of mulberry they eat I do not think I would give them free range in a tree. I used to buy chow for them and give them mulberry for a treat


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 30, 2014)

Plus, DiddlyO, you could be introducing an invasive species.  We have too many as it is, we don't need another one.

http://www.fws.gov/invasives/faq.html


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 30, 2014)

What is the difference between mullberry silk and Tussah silk? 

As for this bamboo silk, I used quite a bit and not much if any dissolved. It doesn't feel nearly as silky as regular silk soaps. Maybe it needs to come out with age, but as of now it just seems like it would be good label appeal. I don't sell so this is not a motivating factor to put it in my batches. Worth a try though.


----------

